# Что-то с шеей



## Шеявсемуголова (3 Апр 2017)

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Батыр я из Казахстана, 30 лет. Рост 175 см, вес 85кг. 

Работаю в сфере автобизнеса, практически 8 часов в день провожу сидя за компьютером. В прошлом году в июне месяце сидел на работе как обычно и я почувствовал как у меня начала кружиться голова встал что б прогуляться по улице и головокружение усилилось и появилось ощущение как будто сейчас упаду в обморок. поехал с другом в больницу померили давление сдал анализы сказали что все в порядке нужно обратиться к невропатологу в свою поликлинику. 

Положили меня в стационар и кололи меня
винопосан 0,5%-2,0+физ р-р0,9%-100,0в/в кап №10
дексаметазон 4мг+пле-спа 40мг-2,0+новокаин 0,5%-10,0+вит В12-1,0+физ р-р 0,9%-100,0 в/в кап №6
эуфелин 2,4%-5,0+физ р-р 0,9%-100,0 в/в кап №3
пирацетам 5,0 в/в стр №5
кетотоп 100мг-2,0в/м №3
Вит В1-5%-2,0 в/м №5
Вит В6 -5%-2,0в/м №5
амитриптилин 25 мг по 1/2 таб*1раз в день №4
грандаксин 50мг по 1/2таб*2 раза в день (утро и обед) №4,
физиолечение: электрофорез шейноворотниковой зоны №6
магнитно-лазерная терапия шейных позвонков №6

Исход лечения: не помогло ни капли
после чего я пошел к известному в наших краях мануальному терапевту, посмотрел принесенные мной картинки говорит ничего страшного исправим, походил 10 сеансов массажа какое то облегчение получил но не 100% походить в спорт зал порекомендовал, проходил 6 месяцев получил еще какое то облегчение (или не получил) иногда мне просто кажется что это не облегчение а просто приспособление к жизни с этой проблемой т.е. привыкание.
не так давно у меня появились проблемы с ногами т.е. слабость при ходьбе не получается долго идти ощущение как будто ноги сейчас сложаться в коленном суставе, при езде на автомобиле в случае если нажимаю акселератор я не чувствовал ускорение телом были проблемы с памятью и мышлением. Пошел к другому невропатологу она прописала Демитон В12, липосом форте, тиозид, ноофен 250-2 раза в день. Память улучшилась мозговая активность вернулась на автомобиле получается лучше ездить и головокружение сменилось на ощущение как будто я пьян.
На сегодняшний день имею то же ощущение "легкой степени опьянения", хрусты в шее, периодическое онемение кожи рук и лица, поднимаясь пешком на 5тый этаж появляется отдышка.
На голодный желудок ощущения недомогания усиливаются.
Щитовидная железа в норме, гармоны в норме, гепатиты отрицательно.
Ощущение опьянения усиливается когда я иду по лестнице с маленькой дочей за правую руку, когда разговариваю по мобильнику,
Перед тем как у меня появилась эта проблема у меня пару раз было такое когда держишься за руль не мог разжать кисть т.е. разжимать было сложно как будто рука меня не слушалась.
Если долго стою в локте/кисть правой руки появляется ноющая боль.
Впервые такое ощущение (головокружение) я испытал в бассейне с ластами активно я проплыл около 50 метров но на следующий день этих симптомов не было.

Травмы:
В 18 лет была травма челюсти с права рот не открывался до конца и при открывании был слышен хруст в челюсти.
2002год упал с мотоцикла всем телом на правую руку после чего рука стала черной и холодной, т.к. это было в деревне поехали к местному лекарю, он сказал намазать руку капсикамом и лечь поспать. сделал как доктор велел проснулся рука не беспокоила.
кто что может сказать по этому поводу?)


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2017)

@Шеявсемуголова, Батыр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (3 Апр 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (3 Апр 2017)

Забыл сказать о том что так же как и у всех были панические атаки, боялся за себя и родных.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2017)

Осмотр ЛОР-врача на предмет вестибулопатии.
Рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (3 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за внимание. 
Цветное дуплексное сканирование вне черепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий:
1. комплекс интима-медия общих сонных артерий не утолщен (до 1.0 мм) интима ровная. Ход Каротидных артерий не нарушен, просвет свободен.
-- Линейная скорость кровотока (ЛСК) по общим сонным артериям:
слева -78см/с, Диаметр 6,2 мм; ЛСК: справа - 86см/с,Диаметр -5,9мм
-- Линейная скорость кровотока (ЛСК) по внитренним сонным артериям: слева-78см/с, Диаметр-4,5мм; справа -70см/с, Диаметр -4,4мм. Кровоток магистральный не измененный.
Диаметр позвоночных артерий в каналах поперечных отростков шейных позвонков: слева 3,1мм; с права-4,1мм

Заключение:
Умеренная не прямолинейность хода позвоночных артерий в каналах поперечных отростков шейных позвонков, что очевидно обусловлено остеохондрозом шейного отдела позвоночника


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> кто что может сказать по этому поводу?)


Батыр!  Вам обязательно нужно съездить на казахскую Деликовку и опубликовать здесь фото ! Если не станет легче , то сделать то, что рекомендует доктор Воротынцев..
В смысле функциональныХ проб..


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@AIR, Вы меня простите пожалуйста но "казахская Деликовка" даже гугл не знает что это)
Это может быть как то связано с mitsubishi delica?


----------



## AIR (4 Апр 2017)

delica.kz
P.S.И про рентген шеи с функциональными пробами не забудьте..


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@AIR, обязательно сделаю, но вот сейчас позвонили с клиники говорят у меня повышен креатинин, так что думаю для начала разобраться с ним и дальше в путь


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

А как Вы оцениваете своё психоэмоциональное состояние,стрессы на работе или дома были\есть?


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, временами конечно случаются всплески эмоций, раньше были стрессы гораздо чаще, сейчас стараюсь контролировать себя


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Началу симптомов предшествовал стресс(сильный) или сильные переживания?


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, дело в том что перед тем как меня скажем так "рубануло"  у меня было несколько серьезных ссор


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Рекомендую посетить психотерапевта.
Я то же долго отмахивался - говорил что не может быть такого от нервов,оказывается ещё как может.И всё это накапливалось в течении года,и в конечном счёте прорвалось.


----------



## AIR (4 Апр 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> Работаю в сфере автобизнеса, практически 8 часов в день провожу сидя за компьютером


Длительная изометрическая нагрузка на мышцы шейного и поясничного оделов позвоночника приводит к нарушению микроциркуляции в них, застою и напряжению... Для восстановления желательна мягкая, плавная, разнообразная двигательная нагрузка на проблемные участки. .. Мануальный терапевт должен хорошо разбираться в диагностике и лечении мышечно-тонических нарушений. .
P.S.Психоэмоциональный фон, разумеется, усугубляет имеющиеся проявления. .


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Для себя сделал вывод что основной фактор действующий на состояние организма при депрессивном расстройстве - это спазм сосудов,мозга в первую очередь.Отсюда - онемения,парезы ,спазмы мышц,ПА,давление,температура и т.д.
Мне кажется пора уже пригласить на форум психотерапевта.


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, спасибо за совет! я один сеанс ходил к психотерапевту, пока не получается совместить своевременные сеансы у психотерапевта и работу. А симптомы были похожие?

@AIR, не спорю Вы как специалист возможно и разобрались бы и помогли бы мне, но те что есть у нас это так( один сразу сказал я шею не могу и не буду мануалить, второй к которому я ходил у него больше получается с вывихами и с грыжими поясницы как показывает практика, а с моим случаем либо это не его часть либо он не может это делать, хотя когда я ходил в зал при центре там были люди которых он собирал после ДТП можно сказать по частям и они уходили целыми и здоровыми не шатаясь


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Психотерапию надо совмещать с приёмом антидепрессантов,но в начале приёма(2-3дня)будет очень плохо.
У меня ком в горле в начале появился,через год появились приступы апатии,депрессии,бессонница,боль в пояснице,жжение по всему телу,приступы ПА,ипохондрия,в конечном итоге стали неметь пальцы рук,ног,кожи головы,


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, психотерапевта я выбрал самого лучшего из тех что у нас есть, он сказал пока просто походить а там будет видно про  антидепресанты, если потребуется посижу несколько дней дома. А в каком смысле "будет очень плохо" ?


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Усиление панических атак,бессонницы.Конечно всё зависит от антидепрессанта.
Многие бросают принимать их из за этого в первые дни


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, Вы писали тут про свой случай? как долго их нужно пить?


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Подробно нет.Вкратце - на первой странице Вашей темы,отредактировал нижнее сообщение


----------



## Алла1982 (4 Апр 2017)

Да, психотерапевта на форуме явно не хватает и ревматолог бы был на вес золота!


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Не знаю конечно какой будет окончательный результат терапии,на сегодняшний день:
принимаю а.депрессанты третий день,вчера вколол мильгамму и мексидол(терапевт посоветовал) и сегодня почти все симптомы прошли,за исключением кома и онемения одного указательного пальца,спал хорошо.


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, через какое время после первого визита к психотерапевту вы почувствовали облегчение?


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Я посещал психиатра,мы поговорили,она выписала а.д.и сказала зайти через две недели для корректировки дозы.
Не знаю что здесь больше помогло:антидепрессант,витамины или мексидол


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@АлексейТ, как Вы поняли что Вам к психотерапевту нужно?


----------



## АлексейТ (4 Апр 2017)

Терапевт направил.
Сам я до последнего отвергал вероятность психосоматики


----------



## AIR (4 Апр 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> ( один сразу сказал я шею не могу и не буду мануалить


Молодец, не знает, не берется....


Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> второй к которому я ходил у него больше получается с вывихами и с грыжими поясницы как показывает практика, а с моим случаем либо это не его часть либо он не может это делать, хотя когда я ходил в зал при центре там были люди которых он собирал после ДТП можно сказать по частям и они уходили целыми и здоровыми не шатаясь


Да, это совершенно разные подходы к работе... с шеей это не пройдет..


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (4 Апр 2017)

@AIR, мог ли как то помочь мне массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны? я им столько капусты отстегнул хватило бы к Вам приехать)


----------



## AIR (4 Апр 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> мог ли как то помочь мне массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны?


Нужны определенные знания и техника выполнения... и опыт работы именно с шеей .. и не только шейно-воротниковая зона, а в большей степени кранио-вертебральный переход..


----------



## Andree (5 Апр 2017)

АлексейТ написал(а):


> Я посещал психиатра,мы поговорили,она выписала а.д.и сказала зайти через две недели для корректировки дозы.
> Не знаю что здесь больше помогло:антидепрессант,витамины или мексидол


Однозначно АД помог. Сам через это прошёл. Приём долгий, 3-6 месяцев, иначе терапевтического эффекта не будет. Комок в горле далеко не сразу проходит.


----------



## АлексейТ (5 Апр 2017)

Первые дни приёма а\депр. ком стал как бы шевелится ,сейчас опять закрепился где то в районе гортани
Сегодня утром появилась простуда - заболело горло,заложило уши,насморк
То ли я её раньше не ощущал,то ли она связана с приёмом лекарств.


----------



## натач (5 Апр 2017)

Мексидол тоже помог. Сосудистые препараты очень хорошо.


АлексейТ написал(а):


> Не знаю что здесь больше помогло:антидепрессант,витамины или мексидол


Мексидол. Ну , это мое мнение.


----------



## АлексейТ (5 Апр 2017)

На данный момент смущает температура 37.2,но возможно она была из за скрытой простуды.


----------



## Andree (5 Апр 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Мексидол тоже помог. Сосудистые препараты очень хорошо.
> 
> Мексидол. Ну , это мое мнение.


Если только в/в, то да, "приход" ощущается)) в таблетках не эффективен.
@Шеявсемуголова, у меня проблемы с шеей усугубились на нервной почве, поэтому тут и то и то надо лечить.


----------



## горошек (5 Апр 2017)

Ни я, ни дочь действия мексидола в таблетках на себе никакого не ощутили. Мне немного помогает пикамилон, слегка убирает... не могу описать словами какие, проявления всд. А на дочь слегка расслабляюще действует циннаризин. Так что, у всех всё по-разному.


----------



## Шеявсемуголова (6 Апр 2017)

@Andree, психотерапевт к которому хожу так же говорит что проблема началась на нервной почве, похожу на приемы посмотрим что из этого выйдет


----------



## Andree (6 Апр 2017)

Шеявсемуголова написал(а):


> @Andree, психотерапевт к которому хожу так же говорит что проблема началась на нервной почве, похожу на приемы посмотрим что из этого выйдет


Обычно назначают АД или нейролептик, если ничего не назначил, возможно деньги выкачивает. Потом скажет, что психотерапия не помогла и необходимо медикаментозное лечение. Но могу и ошибаться. 


горошек написал(а):


> А на дочь слегка расслабляюще действует циннаризин.


Наверное потому, что сонливость вызывает. А так препарат "пустышка". Хороший ноотроп есть Амвифен, при всд-шных делах помогает.


----------



## АлексейТ (6 Апр 2017)

Я тут начинаю подозревать что у меня не обошлось без синдрома позвоночной артерии - каждую ночь просыпаюсь от чувства жжения в голове,но теперь я знаю из за чего это и помяв шею опять засыпаю.
Но так дальше жить нельзя что то надо менять.Оглядываясь назад понимаю что у меня давно проблемы со сном и  мозговым кровообращением.


----------



## горошек (6 Апр 2017)

Andree написал(а):


> Хороший ноотроп есть Амвифен, при всд-шных делах помогает.


Почитала. Написано хорошо. Но почему-то никто не назначал, а пишут, что исключительно по рецепту продают.


----------



## Andree (7 Апр 2017)

Без рецепта покупал, 100%! А назначал мне невролог Д.М.Н. Если Ваш врач назначает устарелый цинаризин, не удивительно. Меняйте врача.


----------



## горошек (7 Апр 2017)

@Andree, ну не знаю... Врач была очень хорошая. Дочери помогло лечение за месяц и с первого дня стало лучше. А с циинаризина и вправду поначалу больше спит и это как раз на пользу.


----------

